# JSF Datatable bestimmte Methode



## jsfjup (24. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

eine Frage. Ich würde gerne aus einer Liste das ausgewählte Bild zwischen speichern, 
aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich ihm sage :"Gib mir diesen Wert". 

<h:dataTable var="list" value="#{greetingbackendbean.manager.greetingcards}">
    		<h:column>
    			<t:commandLink action="#{greetingbackendbean.routingtoformular}">
    				<li><a href="pages/gk_formular.jsf">Grußkarte</a></li>
           			<hutputText value="#{list.APPELLATION}"/>
    			</t:commandLink>
    		</h:column>
    		<h:column>
    				<h:graphicImage alt="#{list.APPELLATION}" width="100" url="#{list.media.url}"></h:graphicImage>
    		</h:column>
</h:dataTable>

Kann ich Ihm als Parameter den gewissen List Item zurück geben oder so?
Ein Lösungsansatz?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Luu (24. Feb 2011)

```
<h:dataTable var="list" value="#{greetingbackendbean.manager.greetingcards}">
<h:column>
<t:commandLink action="#{greetingbackendbean.routingtoformular}">
<li><a href="pages/gk_formular.jsf">Grußkarte</a></li>
<h:outputText value="#{list.APPELLATION}"/>
[b]<f:param value="#{list}" name="link" />[/b]
</t:commandLink>
</h:column>
<h:column>
<h:graphicImage alt="#{list.APPELLATION}" width="100" url="#{list.media.url}"></h:graphicImage>
</h:column>
</h:dataTable>

..

public String routingtoformular(){
	....
	FacesContext con = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
	Map map = con.getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap();
	Object link = (Object) map.get("link");
	....
}
```


----------



## jsfnup (25. Feb 2011)

geht das auch bei JSF 1.2? Das benutze ich eben. Er sagt er er erkennt Javax.faces nicht...


----------



## jsfnup (25. Feb 2011)

bitte hilfe, er erkennt das bei mir nicht. 
Er sagt der import javax.faces... ist fehlgeschlagen. 

Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus der URL parameter auszulesen oder die ganze url?

Grüße


----------



## Luu (25. Feb 2011)

Wie kann man denn ohne javax.faces.* JSF machen ... ?!?! :rtfm:


----------

